# 2018 Tiguan brake pad and rotor change



## peveleigh (Aug 5, 2020)

This is intended to provide model-specific information relating to changing the rear brake pads and rotors on a 2018 Tiguan (Trendline). It assumes you are familiar with the general process of changing brake pads and rotors and have done so on a different vehicle. I have previously changed them on a 2009 Hyundai Accent and all the following information was new to me.

First, the rear brakes have an electronic parking brake (epb). This will need to be released before the caliper piston can be compressed and fitted over the new pads. It can be done manually or by using a diagnostics tool (ex vcds or obdeleven). The manual method is straight-forward but I didn’t want to take a risk with it. Instead I went with the obdevelen since it was cheaper and seemed to be more user friendly than the vcds. The epb release function can be found on the apps screen under workshop.

If you decide to use a diagnostics tool, it is recommended that you connect a battery charger to keep the battery voltage high enough for the epb function properly. I used an electronic charger with maintenance mode and circuit protection.

The caliper is bolted to the caliper bracket with a 7mm hex bolt. I found a 7mm hex socket at Princess Auto that was labeled “caliper socket.” The rotors can be removed with the caliper bracket left on. The rotors are bolted to the hub with a T30 torx bolt. I used a T30 impact bit in my impact screwdriver for this.

The hardest part, in my opinion, is removing the top caliper bolt. You cannot get a ratchet head on the socket because there is a brake hose in the way. Ideally, you would use a short extension but the one I had was too long. I ended up using vice grips to turn the socket and loosen the top bolt. Ratchet worked fine for the bottom bolt.

That will get everything apart for you. After that it is just a matter of doing it all again in reverse. Do not forget to turn the epb back on again after if you used a diagnostics tool.

Here are the rotors that I took off.


----------



## 14thVW (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for that. I only have 22,000 miles on mine but am always planning ahead. I changed the rears on my Touareg which has the epb. I did not use vcds on it. I just didn't pull the switch to engage, there was no manual release. I assume the same with the Tiguan? How many miles did you get out of yours and did the brake pad sensors go off?

Thanks in Virginia


----------



## peveleigh (Aug 5, 2020)

14thVW said:


> Thanks for that. I only have 22,000 miles on mine but am always planning ahead. I changed the rears on my Touareg which has the epb. I did not use vcds on it. I just didn't pull the switch to engage, there was no manual release. I assume the same with the Tiguan? How many miles did you get out of yours and did the brake pad sensors go off?
> 
> Thanks in Virginia


Sorry, when I say release the epb manually, I mean you dis-assemble part of the caliper to remove the epb motor from the piston. Once that's done you can retract the epb all the way by manually turning the exposed shaft clockwise. The vcds/obd11 will tell the motor to rotate that shaft for you instead so you don't have to take the caliper apart.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for this write up. I did my wife's 2018 Tiguan's rear brakes today and I never gave any thought to that epb. Luckily I bought Carista recently and that worked perfectly. And way cheaper than VCDS. I removed the caliper carrier, and afterward saw another thread on the brakes that mentions you don't need to do that, so next time it will be easier.


----------

